# So I just started muay thai...and I need some materials...



## MuayThaiNoob (Aug 5, 2008)

Where can I buy the following? (For an affordable Price_

-Muay Thai Shorts -The school sells for 40 bucks
-Mouthguard -(I got braces so uh?)
-Athletic Cup 
-Shinguards


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 5, 2008)

www.muaythaistuff.com



That should cover everything that you need.  Just apply some Google Fu and voila !!!!


----------



## Laurentkd (Aug 5, 2008)

In my opinion it would be wise to buy your gear from your school unless your instructor specifically says that to get it somewhere else is no big deal.  Buying your gear at you school insures you have the "right stuff"- the equipment your instructor believes is the best for his/her students.  The gear you are buying sounds pretty basic, but even if you have to pay a couple extra bucks, I personally think it is more important to support your school (as long as you trust your instructor is not trying to take advantage of you).


----------



## Hawke (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure if these are affordable for you, but for the price I like the quality.

Twins Special

http://www.ndmartialarts.com/

I have also heard good things about Ringside as well.


----------

